# UFC 171 - Jake Shields X Hector Lombard GIFs I've made



## Stickgrappler (Mar 18, 2014)

I've made 8 animated GIFs from the UFC 171 welterweight match - Jake Shields X Hector Lombard. Lombard displayed some of his Olympic Judo skills to good effect!

Enjoy!



















5 more GIFs can be found here:

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/03/ufc-171-gif-highlights-jake-shields-x.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twins-mt (Apr 8, 2014)

Nice One mate ! Have You done a gifs from other fights from UFC 171 ?


----------

